
Gender Roles with Text Mining and N-grams - denzil_correa
http://juliasilge.com/blog/Gender-Pronouns/
======
emodendroket
I kind of expected this to say something about "married" being flipped between
Jane Austen and George Elliot rather than just glossing over it and saying the
results for both authors are substantially similar.

Also I wonder about the approach here. Austen's protagonists are generally
female, right? So of course we're privy to more of their internal thoughts
than the men.

~~~
manicminer
I agree with your comment about Austen's female protagonists. The article's
author appears to have assumed that because Austen writes in the third person,
equal weight can be given to she/he bi-grams. But, a writer can still
internalize when using the third person and that could explain the differences
much more than the gender of the subject.

------
dandermotj
Always impressed with the expressiveness and flexibility of the tidytext
framework for analysing text. Well done Julia!

Julia and David Robinson's book Tidy Text Mining with R[1] has plenty more
great text mining examples like this one.

[1] [http://tidytextmining.com/](http://tidytextmining.com/)

------
JohnLeTigre
It would be fun to compare results with male writers, just to investigate the
discrepancies in how genders may perceive the other.

